# Disassembly of Tivo Slide Pro Remote?



## Pupster (Oct 7, 2015)

Anyone yet have a disassembly/teardown howto for the slide PRO remote? There are plenty of videos for the old slide remote, but I can't find anything for the new slide pro. Reason I need to do this is something broke off inside and it's rattling, and I can't get it out. Remote seems to work just fine otherwise, but I'm OCD about the rattling.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Looks like you'll need to make one for us! 

Scott


----------



## killme (May 9, 2004)

Is there still an interest in this?


----------



## jff6791 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm interested. Have one that the IR mode has quit. Can't control TV functions. Can hear something rattling around inside (probably IR emiiter) but for the life of me cannot see a non destructive way of opening it.


----------



## killme (May 9, 2004)

Here's a quick guide I wrote up with some pictures. I hope it helps. Let me know if you have any questions.

01. Take the batteries out. Slide the keyboard out and insert a credit card or similar device in the crack where the keyboard and bottom shell meet. Work the card all the way around the bottom shell to separate it.

*BE CAREFUL*: It's easy for the speaker wire to get separated from where it's soldered to the speaker. And be mindful of the 2 square magnets, one on each side of the keyboard in Picture 9.

02. In the pictures, my speaker came out of the bottom shell of the remote. It's not strong glue. It's better to disconnect the speaker cable from the circuit board.

03. Make sure the keyboard is slid out and lift the latch (black) holding the gold ribbon cable in place.

04. Remove the 8 screws holding the slider part of the remote.

05. Remove the 2 screws from holding the cover to the front part of the remote. Use a credit card or similar device to separate the middle piece. Do the same to the two end pieces.


----------



## killme (May 9, 2004)




----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Hmm, I've got one that doesn't realize the keyboard is in so the arrow keys are stuck in keyboard out mode. So pressing the up arrow with keyboard in moves you to the left. Wonder if I can disassemble and fix that.


----------



## killme (May 9, 2004)

thefisch said:


> Hmm, I've got one that doesn't realize the keyboard is in so the arrow keys are stuck in keyboard out mode. So pressing the up arrow with keyboard in moves you to the left. Wonder if I can disassemble and fix that.


I have a remote with the same problem. For me, when I compared my TiVo remote to a working one, there was a small computer chip on the circuit board that came off. I assume that was the cause.


----------



## Microman66 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have this remote, and when I first got it last week, the blue light would come on, now I cant get it to come on. No matter what combination of keys I hit. It will work as a regular Tivo Remote, just no keyboard anymore. Had it working then nothing.I have it opened down to the 8n small screws, and 3 areas to remove for back of buttons. Not sure if I will discover anything that is loose, as is seen on the older model. Older model, seemed to sure be easier to get into and fix. Any ideas why no blue light ever? And does my problem lay under those 3 areas after removing the 8 screws?


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

killme said:


> I have a remote with the same problem. For me, when I compared my TiVo remote to a working one, there was a small computer chip on the circuit board that came off. I assume that was the cause.


Were you able to get it fixed?


----------

